# Gold Box Deals Kindle Related All Day Long



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

There are a lot of Kindle Fire related Gold Box Deals today. Check here:
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,122856.0.html

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

The deal starting at noon Easter (9 a.m. pacific) is a speaker dock for the Fire. . . . . . .watch this space: http://www.amazon.com/gp/goldbox?ref_=pe_36900_25153150&tag=kbpst-20


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

1-2 PM EDT, Gold Box Deal is a Verve Folio Cover for Fire:



Normally $34.99, now $15; 64% claimed in 25 minutes.

Betsy


----------

